# FTC - FinTech Chain



## System (27 November 2012)

TTG Mobile Coupon Services Limited (TUP) is a software and technology developer operating in the Chinese market.

TTG has developed an open Application Programming Interface (API) called ULPOS in conjunction with UnionPay Financial Network. ULPOS provides a platform for consumers, merchants, product providers, financial intermediaries and social networking groups to connect directly with each other.

TTG have an exclusive contract with UnionPay Financial Network as the owner of the platform and the major cross bank settlement network in China.

TTG have also developed a technology called Electronic Financial Authentication (digital verification). This technology provides the connecting link to ensure that all transactions on the ULPOS platform can be settled on a T+1 basis.

http://www.ttg.hk


----------



## pattypoo (18 February 2013)

*Re: TUP - TTG Mobile Coupon Services*

What do you think about TUP's CONFIRMATION  that it will expand it's services in asx sensitive news today?


----------



## matty77 (12 March 2013)

*Re: TUP - TTG Mobile Coupon Services*

Am a holder from a few days after IPO, still liking this one for the moment and just got another parcel.

What do others think?


----------



## tinhat (12 March 2013)

*Re: TUP - TTG Mobile Coupon Services*

The preceding two posts aren't of much value to me. They provide no information.

What do I think?

Firstly, I like the pot plants in the office.

And it's good to know that these guys and gals know how to party.


----------



## skc (13 March 2013)

*Re: TUP - TTG Mobile Coupon Services*



tinhat said:


> The preceding two posts aren't of much value to me. They provide no information.
> 
> What do I think?
> 
> ...




Take a a look at the ULPOS site (http://www.ulpos.com/) and it's kind of like an online version of the entertainment book. You pick a deal, load it on your card, go to the merchant and receive a discount. Unipay is a massive payment company in China so it is a venture that has plenty of members and reach.

What I can't work out however is what exactly does TUP do for (supposedly) it's cut of money spent through this platform? It's a billion dollar market cap FFS and had virtually zero revenue, no assets and doesn't seem to be spending much in way of IT programmers. Why does a company like Unipay need a company like TUP? What does TUP offer that is so unique that Unipay can't replicate, seeing that Unipay is already an established player in billions of transactions per day. 

It makes little sense to me but I keep an open mind that it could have a legitimate business. It will have to earn a fair bit of revenue before it can justify a $B market cap though.


----------



## matty77 (13 March 2013)

*Re: TUP - TTG Mobile Coupon Services*



tinhat said:


> The preceding two posts aren't of much value to me. They provide no information.
> 
> What do I think?
> 
> ...





Certainly the pot plants are great.


----------



## ROE (13 March 2013)

*Re: TUP - TTG Mobile Coupon Services*

Chinese Small Cap Company listed on ASX run by Chinese with no track record.... The Chinese Market is a bigger market why don't they listed there and probably cheaper too....

They throw in an Aussie on the board to look respectable ?

the puzzle jigsaw doesn't seem to fit


----------



## McLovin (13 March 2013)

*Re: TUP - TTG Mobile Coupon Services*



			
				skc said:
			
		

> It's a billion dollar market cap FFS




Only if you trust Google Finance!

Iress says 10.15m shares on issue, Google Finance says 630m shares on issue.

I agree, very strange that they would chose to list in Australia.


----------



## matty77 (13 March 2013)

*Re: TUP - TTG Mobile Coupon Services*



ROE said:


> Chinese Small Cap Company listed on ASX run by Chinese with no track record.... The Chinese Market is a bigger market why don't they listed there and probably cheaper too....
> 
> They throw in an Aussie on the board to look respectable ?
> 
> the puzzle jigsaw doesn't seem to fit




really no track record? have a look at the board members again maybe...??


----------



## skc (13 March 2013)

*Re: TUP - TTG Mobile Coupon Services*



McLovin said:


> Only if you trust Google Finance!
> 
> Iress says 10.15m shares on issue, Google Finance says 630m shares on issue.
> 
> I agree, very strange that they would chose to list in Australia.




Google is correct. Iress shares on issue can get funny with CDI's. This from the prospectus.





If it's only $15m market cap it all makes sense... may be small investors mis-read the market cap and think it's worth a punt.


----------



## McLovin (14 March 2013)

*Re: TUP - TTG Mobile Coupon Services*



skc said:


> Google is correct. Iress shares on issue can get funny with CDI's. This from the prospectus.
> 
> View attachment 51304
> 
> ...




Wow...

I don't know how you could justify a $16m market cap, let alone a $1b one. GCN, anyone?

On reading the prospectus, there's little reason why they ever needed to even float. Seriously, the assets are so valuable that you have to eek out a $1.2m float in Australia.


----------



## skc (14 March 2013)

*Re: TUP - TTG Mobile Coupon Services*



McLovin said:


> Wow...
> 
> I don't know how you could justify a $16m market cap, let alone a $1b one. GCN, anyone?
> 
> On reading the prospectus, there's little reason why they ever needed to even float. Seriously, the assets are so valuable that you have to eek out a $1.2m float in Australia.




No it's not GCN. The more I look at it the more real it looks. The valuation might be very very stretched to say the least, but it appears to be a real business. 

At $1b market cap they'd need something like $40m NPAT at PE 25x. Even at say 50% margin they need $80m revenue. Based on incomplete information from the prospectus, they might make something like 10-15bps on all transactions on the platform. So you need ~A$50-$80B worth of transactions on that platform, or RMB300-500B. 
As a comparison, Groupon gross billing (I think that means transaction) is ~US$5.4B last year with a negative NPAT margin. 

Of course all these numbers are just very rough estimates and could easily be way off. 

The other big risk is the arrangement they have with UnionPay... it's really unclear what they provide or how watertight the agreement is.


----------



## System (10 November 2013)

On October 25th, 2013, TTG Mobile Coupon Services Limited changed its name to TTG Fintech Limited.


----------



## skc (26 March 2014)

This thing is still alive and now reached $2.30 per share 

Market cap $1.46B.

Cash receipts from customer over last 12 months = <A$200k

Market cap to revenue = 7300x.

EPIC!


----------



## System (26 April 2018)

On April 26th, 2018, TTG Fintech Limited (TUP) changed its name and ASX code to Fintech Chain Limited (FTC).


----------



## greggles (16 April 2019)

FinTech Chain up from 3.5c to 9.4c this month after a couple of encouraging announcements:


> 8 April 2019 (ASX: FTC)
> 
> FinTech Chain Limited (FTC) today is pleased to announce that the company has received a winning tender confirmation from Shaanxi Longwill Tendering Co., Ltd., which confirms FTC to be the sole fintech solution and service provider winning the tender for the project of "Shaanxi Xinhe Integrated Payment  System" (i.e. FTC's patented T-Linx payment service), following our association with Rural Credit Bank's Funds Clearing Centre (the exclusive clearing centre for Rural Credit Cooperative Unions) as detailed in the announcement on 27 February 2019.






> 16 April 2019 (ASX: FTC)
> 
> FinTech Chain Limited (FTC) today is pleased to provide an update on the progress of supporting China  Merchants Bank ("CMB") and its clients in the rollout of the T-Linx system.
> 
> ...




Looks like FTC has been kicking some goals recently and the market is starting to take notice. Don't know too much about them, but I couldn't help noticing the healthy increase in share price in the last couple of weeks.

One to watch perhaps.


----------



## barney (16 April 2019)

greggles said:


> . *Don't know too much about them*, but I couldn't help noticing the healthy increase




Me either … Intraday high of 13 cents …. currently 12.5  ….. Massive jump … 

Recent Volume increasing but overall *very low* ….. Initial reaction would be "tread carefully"


----------



## barney (16 April 2019)

Closed at 14 cents … up 133% …..  

Business based in China?? …….. SP will either go to the moon or end in moon dust


----------



## barney (17 April 2019)

barney said:


> SP will either go to the moon or end in moon dust




A fair way from Moon Dust just yet …. but there are a few punters who have "Gravel Rash" today

For the record, I think it will go up a bit tomorrow …. 

Would I buy it?  ….. Did someone ask me a question? … I certainly would not


----------



## greggles (18 April 2019)

barney said:


> For the record, I think it will go up a bit tomorrow ….




Just a bit? Crikey, it's up another 66.67% to 16c today. Some wild swings on this little puppy. Too volatile for my liking but fun to watch all the same.

One thing is for sure, there will be some big winners and big losers out of the recent price action. It's a bit like watching the roulette wheel at the casino.


----------



## barney (18 April 2019)

greggles said:


> Just a bit? Crikey, it's up another 66.67% to 16c today. Some wild swings on this little puppy. Too volatile for my liking but fun to watch all the same.
> 
> One thing is for sure, there will be some big winners and big losers out of the recent price action. It's a bit like watching the roulette wheel at the casino.




Just thinking the exact same thing ….. 

If my quick number checking is correct, they have about $1.5 million in the bank.

Their Quarterly suggests their product costs and wages basically cancel out their current income.

However the Contract just established will gross them around $37,000 US per day (0.02% X 9,000,000RMB)

If they establish more Contracts, the business may generate a fair amount of Gross Income, but I have no idea how to assess the current SP rise

More Volume today so maybe it has some legs ….. I'll stay seated however


----------



## Smurf1976 (23 April 2019)

greggles said:


> One thing is for sure, there will be some big winners and big losers out of the recent price action. It's a bit like watching the roulette wheel at the casino.



Down 12.82% today.


----------



## greggles (24 April 2019)

Smurf1976 said:


> Down 12.82% today.




And she's up another 17.60% this morning to 20c after the company released an update about the continuing rollout of T-Linx:


> ASX ANNOUNCEMENT
> 
> *T-Linx rollout reaches Tianshan Rural Credit Bank
> *
> ...




The extreme volatility continues.


----------



## barney (24 April 2019)

Its not a Stock … its a yo-yo


----------



## Ann (2 May 2019)

Up 53.85% today after a late announcement after closing yesterday...

T-Linx rollout reaches ShanXi Province


----------



## frugal.rock (16 May 2019)

barney said:


> Its not a Stock … its a yo-yo



Yepp, walk the dog, rock the cradle, thread the needle.
If you have ever been to China, up until around 5 years ago, it was largely cash transactions.
Nowadays, the electronic age is catching up with phones being the platform. Rural areas are a big growth area imho.
I can only see this one getting fat on pork belly.
F.Rock


----------



## frugal.rock (20 May 2019)

Update.
Big day on the markets after the election eh!
Slower/lower volume of 1.1M for FTC today though.
Closed at 0.19, up 1c or 5.5%.
Seems like it's forming some resistance around 0.16 but that could change at the drop of a hat!
Cheers,
FRock


----------



## frugal.rock (29 May 2019)

Update.
So since the last post, there was a run up to around 0.21 for around a day and closed at 0.205 on 21/5.
I have been watching this stock closely and I have never felt more "hurded" than I do at the moment!
There's been a large sell down going on since Monday or so, maybe Friday... I forgot. Currently on 0.16 and was 0.155 at the start of this post.
Sitting waiting in the starting barrier's for the eminent definitive "YO" part of the yo-yo!
F.Rock


----------



## frugal.rock (4 June 2019)

Well, we got the "YO" part of the yo-yo on the Friday with preliminary results Ann. Any excuse for a run. Up nearly 25% in the blink of a eye with a quick retreat. 
Hats off 
3 cheers for Finny. 
Now, when is that yoyo string gunna break?
FRock


----------

